
SoundCloud Debuts Its New HTML5 Widget - robert-boehnke
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/03/soundcloud-debuts-its-new-html5-widget-looks-so-much-better-than-old-one/
======
robert-boehnke
See it in action here <http://blog.soundcloud.com/2011/11/03/html/>

